# Men: cutting your own hair?



## Nathan (Jan 23, 2022)

Does anyone cut their own hair, or have someone cut it, rather than going to a barber shop?    I don't enjoy going to get my haircut, seems like in a traditional barber shop the men just sit, gawking around while waiting. Super Cuts is much more modern and professional, but they cost twice as much and is 15 miles further away.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 23, 2022)

Our son cuts his own hair, well I should say he shears his head. He is 60 years old and enjoys his motor scooter, and wearing a helmet mucks up his hair.......so bye bye hair!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 23, 2022)

I could never cut my own hair but I do cut the sides with scissors when it gets shaggy.  I don't have a lot of hair to work with so I would prefer to have a professional cut it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2022)

I've cut my husband's hair since I've known him.  I'm not a professional at all, but he hates to go to a barber or stylist.  When he had longer shoulder length hair, layered type cut, it was easy to trim it up for him.  As he got older he cut his hair for work and has kept it short ever since.  I've been grooming my dogs for decades, so I use a dog clipper with a 1/16" comb on his hair, and trim the front and back with scissors to even it out.  He's lost most of his hair on top.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 23, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've cut my husband's hair since I've known him.  I'm not a professional at all, but he hates to go to a barber or stylist.  When he had longer shoulder length hair, layered type cut, it was easy to trim it up for him.  As he got older he cut his hair for work and has kept it short ever since.  I've been grooming my dogs for decades, so I use a dog clipper with a 1/16" comb on his hair, and trim the front and back with scissors to even it out.  He's lost most of his hair on top.


You are a trooper!  He is very lucky to have you.  And the whole dog clipper thing cracked me up.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 23, 2022)

haircut.com is one site, there are several others George Clooney uses one but I don't recall the name.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> You are a trooper!  He is very lucky to have you.  And the whole dog clipper thing cracked me up.


Yeah, using the comb attachment makes it idiot proof, so no chance of me butchering him.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 23, 2022)

I cut my hair myself using an electric hair trimmer. I use a rectangular piece of plastic as a guide for the length and just cut my hair the same length all over and then trim it a bit by eye. The back is the hardest part. I hold a mirror behind my head so I can see what I'm doing. It's a little tricky but I get it done. 

My DIY haircuts actually look better than what I used to get at Great Clips, which isn't saying much, and it only takes maybe an half-an-hour, so I save maybe an hour or two by doing it myself. Plus I don't have to leave the house.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 23, 2022)

I have cut my own hair for 40 years. There use to be a lot more but now it only takes about 10 minutes to trim. It can be combed down to look "stylish" if need be. I just have to be careful when using the mirror, because I get mixed up about left and right.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 23, 2022)

I have a beard trimmer that includes a comb attachment that is adjustable for cut length.  I wonder if that would be sufficient?


----------



## win231 (Jan 23, 2022)

I haven't been to a barber or hair stylist for 2 years.  I've been using a _"Micro Touch Titanium Trim."_  I was scared to do it at first, but the results are actually better than my hairstylist's.  You really can't screw it up (like their ad says).  And you get to keep hair whatever length you want.
I'll trim it once a month.  People have been complimenting me ever since, asking me, "Who does your hair?"
In fact, the first time I used it, I wanted completely unbiased opinions.  I told my sister & 3 other people, "I finally got to see my hairstylist; what do you think?"  They said, "He did a great job."  Even my sister (who is very critical) said, "Wow, it looks great!"  After I told her the truth, she couldn't believe it.
AND, it costs $29.95 - less than the price of ONE haircut.


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 23, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Does anyone cut their own hair, or have someone cut it, rather than going to a barber shop?    I don't enjoy going to get my haircut, seems like in a traditional barber shop the men just sit, gawking around while waiting. Super Cuts is much more modern and professional, but they cost twice as much and is 15 miles further away.


My wife has cut my hair since before we were married -- and always will. What does a barber charge these days?

BTW I have a Navy barber story. The ship I served on (a carrier) had two barber shops, Enlisted and Officer. Barbers started as untrained unskilled novices in the Enlisted shop. When and if they got good at it they were transferred to the Officer shop. I was an officer, but that always seemed a little off to me. I hope these days the Navy has a barber school. (-8


----------



## Nathan (Jan 23, 2022)

win231 said:


> _Micro Touch Titanium Trim._


Would that be this one? I've seen them advertised on TV, caught my attention since I'm in the market for a hair cut _solution_.

I'm going to give it a go, if I do screw it up what's the worst that can happen?  I know a lot of bald guys my age.


----------



## drifter (Jan 23, 2022)

My son has cut my hair for two years. In my opinion he is better than anywhere
I‘ve had it cut in recent times.


----------



## win231 (Jan 24, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Would that be this one? I've seen them advertised on TV, caught my attention since I'm in the market for a hair cut _solution_.
> 
> I'm going to give it a go, if I do screw it up what's the worst that can happen?  I know a lot of bald guys my age.


Yup, that's it.  And the only way you can screw it up is if you use it without putting on one of those combs that keep the blades different distances from your scalp.  That's what determines the length.  But if you use it without one, it will cut right next to your scalp.  Just follow directions.  Cutting the length of the back is a little tricky.  You need to hold up one mirror & stand with your back facing another mirror.  Or have someone else do it.  For that & the length of the sides, you use it without one of the combs.  Also, no comb for cleaning the neck fuzz.
And, there is one blade guard included that safely cuts.....other hair, without cutting anything important.
WOW - just noticed it's half price!!


----------



## oldpop (Jan 24, 2022)

I had not had a haircut in 50 years then about two years ago I started cutting it myself. I just buzz cut it down to about one eighth of an inch. I have cut my beard off a few times but have had my mustache since I was fourteen. The beard I have now has been growing about 15 years.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 24, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Does anyone cut their own hair, or have someone cut it, rather than going to a barber shop?


Never cut my own, but my wife often cuts it.  She worked her way through college as a beautician.  I rarely go to a barber shop.

Cut my beard myself once or twice.  Not very good at it.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 24, 2022)

Use Conair hair trimmer. Just use #1 blade all over. Just comb slowly backwards in the back.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 24, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've cut my husband's hair since I've known him.  I'm not a professional at all, but he hates to go to a barber or stylist.  When he had longer shoulder length hair, layered type cut, it was easy to trim it up for him.  As he got older he cut his hair for work and has kept it short ever since.  I've been grooming my dogs for decades, so I use a dog clipper with a 1/16" comb on his hair, and trim the front and back with scissors to even it out.  He's lost most of his hair on top.


Me too for my husband - over 20 years now (though we've been been married over 30). We bought a clipper hair cutting set for men, well we've bought a few over the years and that's all I need as they come with all the accessories for "man face trimming," as well.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 24, 2022)

My woman has cut my hair for a very long time

Even though she is Cherokee, she has yet to scalp me.....yet

I trim my beard


----------



## Don M. (Jan 24, 2022)

I still have a head full of hair, and it grows like a weed.  Luckily, there is a good barber in town who charges $11, so I stick with him.  Sometimes, between haircuts, my neck begins to look a bit shabby, so I have a nice Remington beard trimmer with 3 different combs, and my wife can spend a couple of minutes trimming it up, so It looks better.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 24, 2022)

Used a 'Flowbee' for years bought 3. One went south after many,many uses,  Second bequeathed to my daughter in SW AZ.  Third is stored away wife uses clippers on mine.


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2022)

I cut the sides and back of the Spousal Equivalent's hair; he does the top (mostly because he knows what I'd do if I had a chance at that "comb-over" of his).  

I hate those "18-hair comb-overs".


----------



## David777 (Jan 24, 2022)

Last time I went into a barber shop was when I was in the USAF during the Viet Nam War.  Hair a bit below ear lobes.  Not stylish but works for the wild man look.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 24, 2022)

I bought myself clippers over 20 years ago and have not been to  a hairdresser since.
My hair is curly so I can give myself a number one haircut all over.
With the price of haircuts now I would have saved quire a bit of money doing it myself.


----------



## Chet (Jan 24, 2022)

I have cut mine for a long time now. One attachment for the top, another shorter one to taper the back, and left and right attachments for the sides. Last time I must have been half awake and I grabbed the shorter attachment for the top and really gave myself a scalping but so what. I wear a hat all the time in the winter anyway and it is growing back.


----------



## John cycling (Jan 24, 2022)

I started cutting my own hair in my 20's with scissors.  
The first time was a little scary half way through, but the final result turned out well.
I can cut my hair to any length in this manner, and used to cut my spouse's hair to any length too.  
Clippers are easy to use, but they don't cut as well as using scissors, which are also quite easy and much more precise.


----------



## Lawrence (Jan 24, 2022)

My wife cuts my hair has a hair stylist diploma from many fears ago. Before the days I was married I would get a haircut, and have it cut short. Then several times I would trim my hair by taping a razor blade to a comb leaving about one-half inch of the prongs to run my hair through. Then a few months later I would go back to my barber, and he would say I looked like a hippy then give me a short haircut again.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 24, 2022)

I cut my husbands hair, my own hair and the dogs hair, and before that I cut my dads hair. 
When the kids were very young I cut their hair also. 
I'm tired of cutting hair.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 24, 2022)

Like a few other wives, I used to cut my late husband's hair. I used a comb and scissors. I also cut my son's hair, and when I was single, I'd cut  my father's hair. During the pandemic, I started to cut my hair, too. I enjoy it, and the outcome has been favorable.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 24, 2022)

Haven't been to a barber in two decades. I cut my own hair and it is very inexpensive. I shave my head every other day. Cost is shave gel and Gillette ProGlide razor. No comb, brush, shampoo, nor hair gels. I like the smooth clean look.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 24, 2022)

Been cutting my own hair for over 50 years.  Easiest thing in the world to do and saves you a bundle of money every time.


----------



## Jules (Jan 24, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> And the whole dog clipper thing cracked me up.


Me too.


Bretrick said:


> With the price of haircuts now I would have saved quire a bit of money doing it myself.


How much do men pay for a haircut?  

Does it look like what you paid for if you do it yourself?  My friend was a stylist.  He insists that he wants that combover look and they both brag about the money they’ve saved.  Penny saved, pound poor!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 24, 2022)

@Jules, I pay $28 for a haircut and I tip my stylist $10 each time.  She will actually do a "neck trim" and clean up the sides for free if I need it.  I joined the shop's Facebook page and sent her a message when they were closed in the first days of Covid.  She gave me haircuts at her apartment.  I love my stylist and everyone in the shop.  I took them cookies for Christmas.


----------



## Jules (Jan 24, 2022)

@dseag2   I think my husband pays $14 or $15 plus a $10 tip at the barber shop.  It’s whomever’s chair is empty that does the cut.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 25, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I cut my husbands hair, my own hair and the dogs hair, and before that I cut my dads hair.
> When the kids were very young I cut their hair also.
> I'm tired of cutting hair.


I should enlist my wife to cut my hair, after all, I shaved her head for two different cancer chemo regimens.  

Lol, I shouldn't have given away the doggie clippers to our favorite dog rescue...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 25, 2022)

...doesn't look too complicated:


----------



## Nathan (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Jeni (Jan 25, 2022)

i cut my boys hair in school and husbands now he does himself ... as he just shaves his head. 
The savings over the many years probably would be an amazing amount.


----------



## Debster (Jan 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Does anyone cut their own hair, or have someone cut it, rather than going to a barber shop?    I don't enjoy going to get my haircut, seems like in a traditional barber shop the men just sit, gawking around while waiting. Super Cuts is much more modern and professional, but they cost twice as much and is 15 miles further away.


Here's a really good video on how to trim your beard: 



  I suggest going to settings and speeding the video up as otherwise, he talks rather slowly.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> Me too.
> 
> How much do men pay for a haircut?
> 
> Does it look like what you paid for if you do it yourself?  My friend was a stylist.  He insists that he wants that combover look and they both brag about the money they’ve saved.  Penny saved, pound poor!


A men's haircut costs an average of $25.
Having curly hair it is easy to run clippers over the whole head and it is all even, looks the same if it was done by a hairdresser.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 25, 2022)

Clipped my hair this morning and it looks kool  -- don't look so bad at all for an aging hipster if I do say so myself.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jan 28, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Does anyone cut their own hair, or have someone cut it, rather than going to a barber shop?    I don't enjoy going to get my haircut, seems like in a traditional barber shop the men just sit, gawking around while waiting. Super Cuts is much more modern and professional, but they cost twice as much and is 15 miles further away.


barber shop --kids and those around kids...therefore covid exposure ....bought my own gear two years ago watched several you tubes on how to cut your own.....not that hard secret is a little at time....until you get it like you want it instead of a lot and try to make it symmetric.....actully more of a feel for the back ...but looks and feels good .....


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 28, 2022)

I've always felt uncomfortable in salons and barber shops, and they get more expensive every year. Decided about 10 years ago to do it myself. Not a very hard job with a short simple style like mine, other than getting the lower back part even. Main thing to remember is never cut your hair when you are tipsy. Yep I learned that the hard way. Botched it so badly I wound up shaving my head completely bald that day.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 29, 2022)

*Update*
So here's where I am today:    
I asked my wife to convert an old pillow case into a barber's cape...done!
I re-watched a couple _cut your own hair _Youtube videos...done!
Set up in the bathroom with cape, brush, comb, hand mirror and clippers...done!
Got up my courage, got ready to cut hair...took off glasses...FAIL!   I can't see well enough without glasses, can't cut hair while wearing them.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2022)

My son and both his boys cut their own hair and have for years. My youngest grandson gives himself a nice fade.


----------



## rgp (Jan 31, 2022)

Nathan said:


> *Update*
> So here's where I am today:
> I asked my wife to convert an old pillow case into a barber's cape...done!
> I re-watched a couple _cut your own hair _Youtube videos...done!
> ...




  Why not ? ...... your hair is on top , while your glasses are on the front .

  My clipper set has a l&R ear comb for going around the ear ..... I cut them first, put my glasses back on ... then cut the rest.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 31, 2022)

rgp said:


> Why not ? ...... your hair is on top , while your glasses are on the front .


The glasses are in the way for sides and around the ears.   I'm not giving up, I'll work up some motivation by thinking about waiting in the barber shop, while the barber cuts a guy's hair...._one hair at a time_ with the scissors.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Feb 3, 2022)

youtube vids--7 of 10 stink but you only need one ...that works for you a little at time next a bit more in 4 days you will be good for a few weeks then time to tweak your style --the other guys will want you to do theirs too along with shoe shine massage and manicure pedicure...dont forget eyebrows.....note I am stopping there.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 5, 2022)

I went to the same barber shop for 17 years until he went to the great barber shop in the sky.  Good barber, but talked extensively between his snips, and a haircut might take 45 minutes or so.  A haircut to him was a social event.  My spousal equivalent then took over following his death, but might take several weeks to actually deliver a requested haircut, then arthritis and standing made it too much for her.  I now go to a hair cuttery type shop where the nimble fingers of the girls fly, and I’m in and out in 15 minutes.  I’ve been known to trim around my ears and beat back the sideburns to extend the life of a haircut by a week or so…


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 5, 2022)

I cut my own hair. It take about an hour or less to cut till I'm bald.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 5, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> A men's haircut costs an average of $25.
> Having curly hair it is easy to run clippers over the whole head and it is all even, looks the same if it was done by a hairdresser.


My son has paid as high as $29.00, and more for a styling cut.


----------

